# To Overitnow: What are Flavinoids?



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

I read your reply to "IBS and Beer" with interest, as I also have IBS D with GERD.I have been trying lifestyle modification, restricted diets, and various medications with limited success. Pizza and beer are now a memory of the distant past!I am curious about "flavinoids" and how they have helped you. Could you please post some info about this? Thanks, from Lexi.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

You will remember the mystery of why the French had a much lower heart attack rate in spite of their high cholesterol/fat diet and smoking rates, and how that was discovered to be from drinking red wine? It turns out it is from some circulatory benefits from nutrients within the seeds and skin--flavonoids. They also appear in pine bark, green tea, ginko biloba, a number of fruits (generally the seeds or skin) and some vegetable skins. Among many still undiscovered benefits, they increase overall circulation, strengthen the blood vessel system, control platelette movement (which keeps your cholesterol from sticking to your artery walls), provide the strongest anti-oxident values, aid in repairing macular damage, and improve circulation in the brain.I began taking them for an elevated cholesterol condition in 1998. Within a month my 10 year diarrhea condition began to be a little more controlled. Within a couple of months I realized that my "wall to wall" indigestion was gone and the midnight reflux had stopped. I reintroduced my trigger foods at that time and found, after about a year of gradually lessoning urgency and frequency, the diarrhea was under complete control, with frequency down to about 3x a day. (Now with the addition of a little fibre each day, I usually only go once a day.)There's more, including why I think this effects ADD, Fibro, CFS and our conditions; but that remains speculative, unless I can ever interest researchers--which seems unlikely after trying for a couple of years. I will post more if you want to know more. They have returned my life to me.Cheers,Mark


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Did you find that flavonoid capsules cause any gastric problems or GERD at first? I would think these supplements would be very acidic, like drinking cranberry juice when you have a burning stomach.How often did you take supplements and how did you feel at first?Tania


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Absolutely no adverse side effects. This is just seed and skin, not the juice itself. After about two weeks I began to find a little more control over my bowels. That just incrementally improved. A month or two into it I realized my indigestion was no longer a daily affair, and hadn't been for some time. Not a single case of reflux ever again in spite of dietary triggers being reincorporated. Also had other positive, palpable circulatory benefits along with the lowered cholesterol that was the original reason for taking it.The maximum dosage for cholesterol control is based on weight, one cap per 35 lbs. I could have taken up to 5 a day but have never taken more than 2. When I stopped taking it as a test, the symptoms all returned.Mark


----------



## Lynne Petelski (Sep 19, 2002)

Overitnow got me started on the same program of capsules last February. I also added green tea to my diet. I truly believe that I am finally on the road to relative recovery. My bowels no longer ache 24 hours a day; I have IBS D attacks less and less and can actually go for a couple of weeks with fairly regular bowel movements; My daily dose of 2-4 Imodium have lessened to perhaps 2-4 a week. I've had IBS D for 12 years now. This is the first treatment that gives me some hope. Thanks, Overitnow!


----------

